# Coyote trapping



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

So we got Coyotes and some feral dogs all over the property we hunt. We want to do some trapping for them and are looking for some ideas on bait? We see were they run and are gonna do the sets in the vicinity , jus not sure on the bait ! We don't wanna see the new born population go down this year .


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

on the snares i use for yotes, i dont use bait. i just find a good run perferably through or near a fence and set my snare on the run if set right they will go through like normal and then it is to late they r snared. hope this helps


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with brummy for snaring. For cubby sets and dirthole sets i have had luck with **** urine. also a little unconventional but have had luck with a marchmallow with a drop of vanilla extract on it at the back of the cubby. Or gang set around a stump or tree and put the bait several feet up, but be careful with this one. Often get other animals besides canines. many **** and 'possum.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Will keep it posted as to how we do !


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Hands down the best way to catch them for me in snow is hay sets

Get ya couple traps. (make sure ya get some good ones not cheap ones. #2's or bigger. I use MB-550's ) Stake them solid so they cant pump them out of the ground. Seperate the traps about 2 foot from each other. Than take the hay and pile it between the 2 traps. Lightly dust the traps with the thin finer hay. Than either sprinkle a little fox urine on the hay or my best results is using a dab of GUSTO ( sold online at minnesota trapline products). This set is absolute killer for me this time of year!!!!!!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the hint, will be out this week setting traps.Where are you putting the hay pile though? I'm splitting time between woods and field and edges .


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

ramfan said:


> Thanks for the hint, will be out this week setting traps.Where are you putting the hay pile though? I'm splitting time between woods and field and edges .


Never set in the woods before. I set a few along the woods edge but most i set are in the middle of a field. Pile of hay standing all alone in a snow covered field has great eye appeal. Beside you can check them all from your vehicle without walking to each individual one. I'm a lazy trapper...lol


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good advice Walkerdog. Those yotes are a curious bunch aren't they?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

They sure are Bull! 

Heres one i picked up in a hay set. GUSTO did the trick again! I sure love that stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

How do you anchor it in the frozen ground? Can you explain your anchoring system?
ski


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

ski said:


> How do you anchor it in the frozen ground? Can you explain your anchoring system?
> ski


I use 18 inch berkshire cable stakes. Even with frozen ground alot of times i can still beat them in. But for rock hard frozen ground or if i'm gonna be gone all day setting new traps i boil a hot pan of water before i leave the house than put the water in a couple thermos's. I than carry the thermos in my trappers bag with me and if i have trouble driving the stake i pour a little hot water on the ground and soak the end of my stake in the thermos for a minute or 2 and than they drive nice and easy. 

I use quick links to connect trap to cable stake because once i feel like its time to pull the trap its a real pain to try to pull the stake out of frozen ground. So i unscrew the quick link and leave the stake in the ground. The stakes are disposable and cheap to make or buy.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Bait will still work well right now with the snow / ice cover & a bunch of hungry yotes running around ........ any type of meat type bait. Once it thaws out, switch to mostly lure as the dogs are breeding.


----------

